

Good Encryption Practices - franzpeterstein
https://futureboy.us/gpg.html#GoodPractices

======
nerdy
For practical purposes I don't know anything about encryption; I'll just get
that out of the way now.

The parent warns against messages with similar formats, exchange of
pleasantries or signatures. In particular, it warns against sending HTML-
formatted data (e-mails).

Encrypted data is sent all day long, with message contents in HTML format over
SSL/TLS.

Would this article be better named "Good _GPG_ Encryption Practices"?

-If so, could GPG be improved to share the characteristics of SSL/TLS or does it already have that support with some message types?

-If not, why don't we see more attacks on HTTPS traffic?

